# Music To Get Stoned To



## student (Oct 23, 2007)

Any one know any good music to listen to when getting stoned

or about getting stoned ???


charity has the house

Steve gots the beer 

wally and friend got the weed 

i got the music 


i got a bunch of music already but i just want to see every on else's opinion on what they like to listen to whille getting high ...


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 24, 2007)

Frank Zappa usually does it for me. A mixture of phenomenal musicianship and interesting often humorous lyrics.


----------



## krs (Nov 1, 2007)

Cypress Hill or Bone Thugz


----------



## rob the pot head (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Sublime specially since I moved to San Diego.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 1, 2007)

BigHead Todd & the Monsters


----------



## avlon06 (Nov 1, 2007)

raidohead and NIN


----------



## Dr G.Thumb (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few good tunes... 

Steppinwolf - The Pusher Man & Magic Carpet Ride 
Steve Miller Band - The Joker 
Stevie Ray Vaughan & Buddy Guy - Champagne and Reefer 
Tom Petty - Last Dance With Mary Jane 
Ted Nugent - Wang Dang Sweet Poontang
Sublime - 3 Joints 
Muddy Waters - The Marijuana Hemp Blues


----------



## the widowman (Nov 1, 2007)

any pink floyd or bob marley LIVE is excellent with a few spliffs.


----------



## Reefer Gladness (Nov 1, 2007)

My favorite: Putamayo. It's different and weird and great when you are high!


----------



## the widowman (Nov 1, 2007)

neil young TRANS the album, (a must for any stoner)


----------



## Live2Die420 (Nov 1, 2007)

three 6 baby


----------



## cali-high (Nov 1, 2007)

i like Rick james-I Love U Mary Jane


so original


----------



## grnskpr (Nov 1, 2007)

Pink Floyd - LOUD with headphones...thats good stuff!


----------



## rob the pot head (Nov 2, 2007)

GOod one about weed is

Paul McCartney - Let Me Roll It

live it's pretty heavy too


----------



## Mjollnir (Nov 2, 2007)

Ott 
Shpongle
Hallucinogen
The Mystery of the Yeti
Younger Brother
Entheogenic

just a few names


----------



## Jewce (Nov 2, 2007)

Infected Mushroom - Muse Breaks (rmx), or, I Wish
or any israeli trance <3 lol


----------



## olly perry (Nov 2, 2007)

afro man , cyprus hill


----------



## thegtiguy (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd, definitely...
Peter Frampton, what!
Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole to relax and be peaceful...
Bone Thugz is a must
Some Matisyahu will also do the damn thing...


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican music, and all raggae music finally starts to make sense after u hit the blunt/bong 8 times or more. That shit is annoying normally, but when im high, bob marley, damian marley and all other raggae is basically the shit.


----------



## inrainbows (Nov 2, 2007)

Beatles, Doors, Zappa, Radiohead, Tool, Modest Mouse, Crosby Stills Nash, Pink Floyd

Some awesome lesser popular bands

Dismemberment Plan (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!), Liars, Les Savy Fav, Menomena (Also highly recommended)


----------



## silk (Nov 3, 2007)

Mammatus!!!


----------



## Twist3d (Nov 3, 2007)

the best for me when stoned is..
Sesto sento- gataka- ferbi boys
mekannika 
Eskimo
Infected Shroom
Oforia
Gms 
1200 mics
Audiotec
Azax syndrome
digital talk 
time lock!!!!!! 
i love psytrance!!!!!!!!
and some chilled music also


----------



## the widowman (Nov 3, 2007)

jean michel jarre oxygene ! !


----------



## Wavels (Nov 3, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Frank Zappa usually does it for me. A mixture of phenomenal musicianship and interesting often humorous lyrics.


Exquisite taste in music!
If I had to pick just one artist from *any* genre of music....for me... Zappa!


----------



## Eliza (Nov 5, 2007)

kottonmouth kings- rest of my life
andre nickatina has some good songs liiiike dice of life and ayo for yayo
manu chao- king of the bongo bong
any reggae like damien, bob or stephen marley is good and of course sublime, everyone loves sublime.


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Nov 6, 2007)

Nothing more relaxing than sitting by a river with a line in the water in the middle of nowhere listening to Pink Floyd or some Boston and smoking some tree..........damn too bad summers over


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like to listen to the chemical brothers while smoking. There songs always giving you a weird tingle.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cypress Hill -Hits From The Bong....... Classic*

*Peter Tosh*

*Burning Spear*

*Sizzla*

*ElephantMan*

*YellowMan*

*BountyKilla*

*And Of Course...Brother Bob.*


----------



## rob the pot head (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been getting into the new babyshambles album... specially "carry on up the morning"


----------



## master mioda (Nov 6, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Nov 6, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix ~ ...And the Gods Made Love, Stone Free, Crosstown Traffic, Castles Made of Sand

Phish ~ pretty much anything, but Reba, Run Like An Antelope, Mike's Song, Frankenstein are kickass

Chuck Berry ~ Johnny B. Goode


----------



## Monsterweed (Nov 6, 2007)

My high is determined by music, because they set the mood. Like, if I just want to chill, listen to some Hendrix, or Pink Floyd; get pumped up, maybe some Nirvana, or Rage Against The Machine. Happy highs come from ska bands usually, Less Than Jake send me spinning nuts and Sublime makes me giggly and wayyy too happy. You'll learn what trips you out and what doesn't with time.


----------



## ronny231 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Nate Dogg, Ray J & Slim Thug*

I think it's called "*Smokin' Smokin' Weed*" not too sure to be honest.

Click here to view the youtube music video.

Very good remix  Love it


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 10, 2007)

Cypress Hill, Snoop Dogg, Damian Marley, I-wayne.....


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

for shure cypress hill, deltron 30/30 , murs , underground deff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokesalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Madlib/Quas. MF DOOM/Viktor Vaughn/Madvillain

Anything by: Jimi, Led, Floyd, Allman bro's

Sublime, King Tubby, Bob marley, Zap Pow, Lee Perry & The Upsetters, The Ethiopians, Denis Alcopone, Mikey Dread, I Roy.


----------



## stonerbean (Nov 13, 2007)

... the hip, pearl jam, neil young..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 13, 2007)

alice in chains, stoned temple pilots, sound garden, guns and roses

oh yea...i forgot, the beastie boys........


----------



## nomoretrouble (Nov 14, 2007)

Im like a lot of ambient stuff when im smoking. The song Hide and Seek by Imogen Heap is amazing. Also bone thugs, Damian/bob marley. DJ shadow. BT. Tiesto. Paul van dyk. Then weird stuff like flogging molly and dropkick murpheys, for some reason irish punk makes me smile while i blaze.


----------



## sleepytown (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's my list:

Built to Spill- Perfect From Now On
Radiohead- Kid A
Wilco- Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here (The full album, not just the song)
The Flaming Lips- Soft Bulletin
Fugazi- The Argument
My Bloody Valentine- Loveless

Or for something harder:
The Refused- The Shape of Punk to Come

Or for a little hip-hop:
Digable Planets: Blowout Comb

So, really, anything that is well textured.

Oh, and inrainbows, I used to go see D-Plan a few years back when I lived in DC. Emergency & I is an incredible album.

S-Town


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 16, 2007)

You gotta chill out with Pink Floyd, stick it on and let it take you to The Dark Side of the Moon. Gilmour has his new DVD out and it is amazing. Stick it on and sink into the couch.

Also Willy Mason - Oxygen. world I wanted, save me........ All good


----------



## delerious (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess I'm weird. Porcupine Tree, Sundial,Dead Flowers, Anubian Lights, Djam Karet, Farflung, Guru Guru, Fantasyy Factoryy, Lamp of The Universe, Mynd Music, Spacious Mind, Ship Of Fools, Amon Duul, Ash Ra, Cosmic Jokers, Dead Kennedys, Monster Magnet, Sheavy, Witchcraft, Kyuss, Casa Sui, and of course Jimi, Kraftwerk, Zep, Floyd, Sabbath.

In general Psych, Prog, Stoner and to a lesser extent Blues, Electronic and Jazz (Blakey, Miles, Monk, Adderly).


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

holy crap....I am totally weirded out with this.....I did not recognize one name in any of this...how embarassing is THAT!? hahahaha....gave myself a good chuckle this morning for sure!... grow on... 

EDIT - well except for the last mentions...of course....


delerious said:


> I guess I'm weird. Porcupine Tree, Sundial,Dead Flowers, Anubian Lights, Djam Karet, Farflung, Guru Guru, Fantasyy Factoryy, Lamp of The Universe, Mynd Music, Spacious Mind, Ship Of Fools, Amon Duul, Ash Ra, Cosmic Jokers, Dead Kennedys, Monster Magnet, Sheavy, Witchcraft, Kyuss, Casa Sui, and of course Jimi, Kraftwerk, Zep, Floyd, Sabbath.
> 
> In general Psych, Prog, Stoner and to a lesser extent Blues, Electronic and Jazz (Blakey, Miles, Monk, Adderly).


----------



## the widowman (Nov 18, 2007)

this is excellent with a few tokes. jean michel jarre oxygene.


----------



## jlavi0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool*


----------



## traffic (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone listen to Leftfield? fuckin crazy! I never thought I'd be into house/dance music when I was blazed.



jlavi0 said:


> Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool*


*...hella shady.*


----------



## the widowman (Nov 18, 2007)

jlavi0 said:


> Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool*


no weed in N.hollywood i find that hard to beleive people on here will think your a FED, go to your nearest bar buy a beer get peoples confidence and ask if the've any weed. good luck


----------



## delerious (Nov 19, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> holy crap....I am totally weirded out with this.....I did not recognize one name in any of this...how embarassing is THAT!? hahahaha....gave myself a good chuckle this morning for sure!... grow on...
> 
> EDIT - well except for the last mentions...of course....


 Check Aural Innovations SpaceRock Radio in streaming Mp3 and RealAudio for more weirdness.


----------



## abnormality (Nov 19, 2007)

Classified - It's Sickening or Jay Bizzy - Smoke Cheeba
Two really good songs but some east coast Canadians, and my favorite to smoke to.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 19, 2007)

I got all kindsa stuff i listen to when i'm smoking.. as usual i guess it depends on the mood etc...Iron Butterfly are pretty killer... A kinda modern folk/pagan band called Circulus are cool for those nites with a big baggie of green and some 40x salvia..
Or you'll usually find us listening to Sean Price/La Coka Nostra/Slaine/Celph Titled/Army of the Pharoahs/Jedi Mind Tricks for that thug'd out grimey vibe..


----------



## nomoretrouble (Nov 19, 2007)

Also, another one of my favorites is the album Big Calm by Morcheeba


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 19, 2007)

rob the pot head said:


> I'm a big fan of Sublime specially since I moved to San Diego.


Fucking all right - sublime knows how to do it. 

YouTube - 2 Joints


----------



## scias (Nov 19, 2007)

i listen to infected mushroom, shpongle, younger brother, prometheus, raja ram's stash bad, 1200 mics, tool, and well... just about anything. the electronic music usually has a lot of sounds you dont notice unless you're high though, makes it extra nice


----------



## EastSide (Nov 19, 2007)

Here you go:

Matisyahu, Umphrey's McGee, Dispatch, Moe., Queens of the Stone Age, King Solomon


----------



## Dankfish (Nov 20, 2007)

dragonforce is the most mind blowing thing when your REALLY blazed


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 20, 2007)

Slayer


----------



## wdldtoker (Nov 20, 2007)

natural high- bloodstone oldies but goodies!!


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 20, 2007)

try some cypress hill


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 20, 2007)

Kialhimself said:


> try some cypress hill


duhhhhhh 

of course


----------



## wdldtoker (Nov 20, 2007)

Buddah Luvaz- Bone Thugs n Harmony GREAT SONG TO LISTEN WHILE STONED


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 20, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## wdldtoker (Nov 20, 2007)

Buddah Luvaz- Bone Thugs n Harmony


----------



## potpimp (Nov 21, 2007)

Zappa would be my #1; he's just a head fucker from the get-go; definitely Pink Floyd, the quintessential tripping music; Yes; Jimi Hendrix the guitar god (no that's not an album); Led Zep; Boston; Uriah Heep, King Crimson (yeah I'm old, LOL); and Firesign Theater (not a "band").


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 22, 2007)

the widowman said:


> any pink floyd or bob marley LIVE is excellent with a few spliffs.


I totally agree Widowman  

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Breathe in the Air / On The Run


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 22, 2007)

King Crimson / In the court of the Crimson King - Out fucking rage-ous. Totally killer.


----------



## 7mgteturbo (Nov 22, 2007)

here are my favorites
Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench
Eve 6 - Anytime
Ra - Fallen angels
The Who - pinball wizard
Trivium - Ascendancy
and the #1
Eve 6 - On the Roof again


----------



## DJmick (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone remember laughter? (You either get that or you don't, Age check.)
The Who Who's next, The album

Crosby, Stills, Nash and young. Any

Peter Frampton, Frampton comes alive.

Almost all of Big Brother and the Holding Company.

The Beatles Abby Road
And Don't even get me started with Pink Floyd and Led Zepplin


----------



## the widowman (Nov 27, 2007)

YouTube - Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene 2
amazing with a few tokes.


----------



## EBlizzle (Nov 28, 2007)

311- Use of Time

311- Inner Light Spectrum

311- Who's Got the Herb?

311- Running

311- Lose

Sublime- Slow Ride

Ferry Corsten (In General)

Nujabes (In General)

Pinback (In General)

Go to Imeem.com and search these artists and just sit back and chill to their soft melodic tunes.


----------



## BlazedCheshire (Nov 29, 2007)

anything 40 Below Summer
or She Wants Revenge


----------



## spoonsofdoom (Nov 29, 2007)

for a chill smoke i play old school or gangsta rap. i dont know how many blunts ive blazed to snoops gin and juice. but for a good inspirational high i play some good technical metal like between the buried and me. but nothing beats a feel good high with some good 90's rock.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

where's all the links??????

YouTube - Fooly Cooly, Shin Chan,marijuana mix, stoner music

YouTube - Psychedelic Stoner Music, Dudes and Dudettes!

YouTube - The Doors Wild Child

YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing

YouTube - Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver: MTV Version


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn Im the only hick on here 

Waylon Jennings
Hank Williams Jr
Johnny Cash
Willie Nelson
Charlie Daniels
BB King
Early Fleetwood Mac
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

YouTube - Johnny Cash Man In Black


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Johnny Cash Man In Black


The man himself lol. I love the stories that he tells. You can sit there, smoke a fat one, and see it all played out in our head.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 29, 2007)

I also LOVE "Mr. Bojangles" by Bob Dylan


----------



## henrymuska (Nov 29, 2007)

people under the stairs.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 29, 2007)

Couldn't resist sharing this stuff...




YouTube - Dread Zeppelin - Black Dog

YouTube - Dread Zeppelin - Immigrant Song

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Stevie's Spanking

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Whippin' Post

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Inca Roads


----------



## Alaskagrown (Nov 30, 2007)

Big brother and the holding Company


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

PinkFloyd...and the sweet comfort of the girl in Alaskagrown avatar...how sweet is that!


----------



## Alaskagrown (Dec 1, 2007)

lol,
Thanks man


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 1, 2007)

Any of you guys into ya underground hiphop???
How bout some Celph titled / ILL BILL / Army of the Pharoahs..
I listen to a bunch of stuff when we're baked, but I really cant get enough of that thugged out gangsta shit..

k, i'm of to give the Pstation a battering...

Peace out..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 1, 2007)

Gotta agree with potpimp tho, Mister Zappa is lways amazing when youre blazin..
the guy is trippy enough when i'm staright and chill at work listenin tomy mp3, (begin that there's a break sometime soon so i can get my swerve on and smoke a fatty.)

Also, Godpeedsuckah, youre not the only hick.. lo.. i guess you'd prolly say i'm a greaser by looks, c ept for the big ass beard (goes with the 81 territory)
Love that blue grass/country n rockabilly shit..
Hell i guess i just love music, i just dont do that techno stuff...
D n B/ Hardcore/ etc just no plinky plonkety electro stuff..Heavy hittin or fget it..


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

blackalicious....anything.....just turn it up! hahahahahaha


----------



## Marktwang (Dec 3, 2007)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Damn Im the only hick on here
> 
> Waylon Jennings
> Hank Williams Jr
> ...


i like all the above, althogh my friends do call me a redneckhippy. you all need to check out the live PHISH album from Japan, i think the show was in 2000. sickness


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 4, 2007)

I like feel good music when I'm getting stoned, don't care who wrote it long as it makes my high feel like I'm just floating away and the world seeming far away.


Like anyone remember this song? YouTube - Fastball - The Way This is what I got stoned to tonight.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Curtis Mayfield.*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 4, 2007)

ToastedFox said:


> I like feel good music when I'm getting stoned, don't care who wrote it long as it makes my high feel like I'm just floating away and the world seeming far away.
> 
> 
> Like anyone remember this song? YouTube - Fastball - The Way This is what I got stoned to tonight.


Man im so glad you put that on here....made my day hahahaha.

I havent heard that shit in forever and it brought back a real good memory


----------



## Hank (Dec 5, 2007)

Flaming Lips, Butthole Surfers, Black Sabbath, 

Hank.


----------



## ryan135 (Dec 6, 2007)

i like big tits , joe walsh


----------



## potpimp (Dec 7, 2007)

Joe Walsh totally rocks too. I always love the song "Tend my Garden" when he was with the James Gang; you _know _what garden he was talking about!


----------



## Faygo22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh No!Oh my! - I Have No Sister
Notorious B.I.G - Juicy
2pac - Changes
Young Buck - Stomp feat. T.I, Ludacris
Notorious Thugs- Bone thugs feat.Notorious B.I.G
Lifes A Bitch - Nas
More or Less - Shyne
G-Unit Radio 25 Album by G-Unit *favorite*


----------



## kendog (Dec 11, 2007)

you should get into bone thugs bro, they got mean blazing songs, it depends what u into though

download

weedman or smoke all day

they are pretty good blazing songs to get started with


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 11, 2007)

Mac Dre

Brotha Lynch Hung

E-40

Keak Da Sneak

Snoop Dogg


----------



## maggotbrain7 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have a playlist of songs that i listen to during and after burnin. here are a few favourites:

maggot brain by funkadelic
aqueous transmission by incubus
contact by as cities burn
elevators by outkast
atliens by outkast
laguardia by everett
day eight by explosions in the sky
all along the watchtower by dave matthews band (make sure its the version from the album live at folsom field)
good times by styles p
caress me down by sublime
together we will live forever by clint mansell
bad sects by cursive
dazed and confused by led zeppelin
white mystery by minus the bear
panchuca sunrise by minus the bear
nuthin' but a g thing by dre and snoop
ring ding dong by dre and snoop

these are all extremely chill and trippy. and its not the usual PINK FLOYD! BOB MARLEY! suggestions that every average stoner would give you.

really anything by minus the bear, explosions in the sky, clint mansell, outkast.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 15, 2007)

*currently Blazing it up* and listening to edo g.

sweet!!!!!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 2, 2008)

right now i am listening to Grateful Dead - Goin Down the Road Feelin' Bad - WOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## atavistic (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd say the Dead have launched more trips that just about any band in history. Always a good ride.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 2, 2008)

atavistic said:


> I'd say the Dead have launched more trips that just about any band in history. Always a good ride.


Fosho! They are the all time leader in touring! Awesome good times! And the many bands that have become from the house that Jerry built are awesome too!


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 3, 2008)

pepper by butthole surfers, seriously listen to it and get into it it will completely blow your mind. =]

p.s. tool are extremely awsome.


----------



## KindGrower (Mar 20, 2009)

Modest Mouse, Animal Collective, Justice, Of Montreal, Pink Floyd, My Morning Jacket, Soundtribe, Girl Talk, Pretty Lights, Talking Heads, Panda Bear, all bad ass.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 21, 2009)

orion by zombi stick it on repeat and watch the colors fly man


----------



## gottiesjewishson (Mar 21, 2009)

atmosphere.
underground hip hop


----------



## Herojuana. (Mar 22, 2009)

Any song From Nirvana's album In Utero is fucking sick when stoned


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Mar 22, 2009)

Led Zepplin, in my humans lap. Listen to side 1 of Lez Zepplin IV.


----------



## LIFELONG (Mar 25, 2009)

Just a few favorites:

Minus the Bear, 311, Incubus, Freddie Hubbard, Frank Zappa, Stanley Clarke, The Detroit Experiment, Barry Miles & the Silverlight, Bone Thugs, Quasimoto, Hieroglyphics(SOM), Marco Polo, GZA Genius, Modern Life is War, Blue Monday, 10 Ft. Ganja Plant, Rebelution


----------



## 614cloudn9ne865 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cypress hill or Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## engage757 (Mar 29, 2009)

TOOL
aperfectcircle
Chevelle
Damien Rice
Isis
Red Sparowes 
Pelican
Ben Harper


----------



## engage757 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh yeah, and incubus! good call lifelong


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2009)

There is so much great music of different types and from different generations to get stoned to that picking a best would be impossible. One that I really used to enjoy though is Robin Trower. There are many others but he came to mind first.


----------



## bmoore93 (Apr 7, 2009)

THIS SONG!!!!!!!

SPM - Mary Go Round

I lol everytime.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lQz4nd6nqU&feature=related


----------



## ilovecars19 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqueous transmission by incubus or spelled something like that... but it has to be the best song ever to toke to makes you feel like your floating down a river


----------



## bloodyd4527 (Apr 8, 2009)

IDK if anyones doen this 1 but when ur really high in a bean bag chair sum tom petty free fallin then just lean back slowly and feel the blood rush lol


----------



## tone702 (Apr 8, 2009)

I listen to some trance when I blaze.. here is a good online trance radio station to listen too check it out http://forum.ah.fm/ it ill have you doin this


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

"Buscemi Radio" on http://www.pandora.com is what i'm listening to. &#8212; lounge groove type music

go to http://www.pandora.com and "create a new station" named "Buscemi"

also, listen to Lars Behrenroth Deeper Shades of House every week http://www.deepershades.net/


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2009)

Kid Kudi - DAY AND NIGHT


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr Pher-ghettoblaster(defunct! remix)! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS3SwSuPobo&feature=PlayList&p=899B2A0BA1DA1C7C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10


----------



## RezzinTehSeahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

the black keys----- i really like all hands against his own
also Tool is a great band to listen to, they might be better suited for tripping though


----------



## mholley8176 (Apr 18, 2009)

any kings of leon songs...


----------



## mholley8176 (Apr 18, 2009)

oh yeah...and DEADSY


----------



## bighitter (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_O-EBjVrk

funny shit


----------



## Negrodamus (Apr 20, 2009)

Infected Mushroom- Deeply Disturbed (infected remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi3K7whmIng

Other than that maybe a little Atmosphere or even James Taylor.


----------



## Treeth (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, no canuck music preferences _please_!

*I am an american aquarium drinker!*


----------



## HiScores (May 1, 2009)

Empire of the Sun. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMJjF4LHOkY


----------



## D^rail (May 1, 2009)

Devin the Dude is pretty dope if you like hip hop


----------



## upa (May 2, 2009)

cypress hill or snoop dogg!


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

311 and Collie Buddz and of course the legend Bob Marley...prolly typically stoner answer but hey its amazing music


----------



## weedforafeed (May 2, 2009)

any real hiphop especially oldschool shit like cypress hill, wu tang and man hiphop lol but no pophiphop shit like gayunit and guccimaine haha man mutherfukers like them wit 15 year olds follwers are fukin hiphop up


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

weedforafeed said:


> any real hiphop especially oldschool shit like cypress hill, wu tang and man hiphop lol but no pophiphop shit like gayunit and guccimaine haha man mutherfukers like them wit 15 year olds follwers are fukin hiphop up


tru tru...im sick of wayne too the man is jus over his head right now he could talk n circles bout nothing n ppl still love em...matter of fact he does this now...pre dedication 2 wayne was much better...


----------



## weedforafeed (May 2, 2009)

u know it bro, fuk wayne man he annoyin, goin on talk shows n shit now all bout his money shit although i do wanna see him shit on 50 but i dont think their beef gone go anywere. man i forgot the song i was gonna put down...... haha tyrone that crak addict i remember that episode


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 3, 2009)

Incubus all day, especially their old stuff.


----------



## crimsn (May 5, 2009)

PurpleKoolaid said:


> Incubus all day, especially their old stuff.


I couldnt agree with you more my friend. 

S.C.I.E.N.C.E. rules! Ive listened to this more than anything I can recall.

They also have a look alive CD (ripped off the DVD) They are the only band I know that sounds better than the fucking CD. They remix EVERYTHING and it sounds oh so good. High or not seriously.

Other noteworthy Band CD's imo:

-Minus the Bear - Highly Refined Pirates, Menos el Oso, Planet of Ice, (Basically everything they've ever made)

-Circa Survive - Juturna(look for the hidden track "House of Leaves"), On letting go

-Albert Hammond Jr. - Como te Llama?

-MGMT - Oracular Spectacular

-Silversun Pickups - Carnavas, Swoon

-Of Montreal - The Satanic Twins (its a Vinyl of Sunlandic Twins Remixes) Ten times better than Sunlandic Twins imo. Can you say Demonoid.com ??? 

Rap/Hip Hop:

-OutKast - Aquemini

-Kid Cudi - Dat Kid From Cleveland, Kid Named Cudi (All Mixtapes but theyre fucking AWSOME!!!!) 


-T.I. - T.I. vs. T.I.P. ("act 2" is the best song on it and its just an fucking interlude man!)

-Dr.Dre Chronic 2001 (der right)

I can go on for days when im not blown haha. Things are a little cloudy right now.


----------



## danksquared (May 5, 2009)

gotta love stoner music

eeka mouse
kottonmouth kings
damian marley
Bob marley
Matisyahu
Sister Nancy
Bloodhound gang
mgmt - electric feel
crookers - knobbers


----------



## t rick (May 24, 2009)

Khmer Kid - Smoke weed
Sublime - cisco kids
kotton mouth kings


----------



## VoiceOfDissent (May 26, 2009)

bands/albums i enjoy while baking...

isis - mosquito control
neurosis - the sun that never sets
his hero is gone - monuments to thieves
the other side of the sky - Rorschach
explosions in the sky - how strange, innocence
malady - malady
torche - torche or meanderthal

there's always more to list as well....


----------



## Dr Greene (May 30, 2009)

Come to think of it, most music is awesome when I'm high. Right now I'm high and listening to _*Origin Of Symmetry*_ by _*Muse *_and taking much much enjoyment from it.


----------



## casper23 (Jun 1, 2009)

the toadies and sublime!


----------



## raeder21 (Jun 1, 2009)

-Slightly Stoopid
-Sublime
-Expendables

pretty anything that falls under that "raggae/ska/rock" category.

When i was in high school a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time ago...i used to love getting stoned and listening to Bone Thungs N Harmony - The Weed Song over and over and over again! haha


----------



## casper23 (Jun 1, 2009)

every now and then i love listening to some Evol Intent! sick beats


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (Jun 1, 2009)

*alice in chains!!!*


----------



## goten (Jun 2, 2009)

maxi preist and linoel richey


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 5, 2009)

Queen all the way

if you lay back and just enjoy the ride
the music unwinds into amazing things

its juicy, sweet, sour, crunchy, lusty, fun and trance educing

and theres so much variety you never get tired of it


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmqEILIqpIk
A Good Day - Mic Boyd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxYrZjFzkJ4
It's Sickening - Classified


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment




thig guy


----------



## raeder21 (Jun 25, 2009)

I cant blv that some1 wrote that they like listening to Tool while getting stoned....what an Effing Tool! (pun intended, lol)

Expendables - Smoke this bowl for Two
Expendables - Ganja Smugglin
Sublime - Badfish
The Supervillains - Resin
Slightly Stoopid - 2 am


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

The Mars Volta; there latest album is sick.


----------



## bowlofborscht (Jul 17, 2009)

*RUSH RUSH RUSH*

Moving Pictures or Signals, or ANY RUSH really!!

I love listening to Rush stoned, but unfortunately if I'm with anyone they get upset. I dial into their music totally air jamming, air drumming, singing, etc. Probably better to listen to on the headphones solo.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 17, 2009)

happy music when im high... my high reacts strongly with my emotions...so the strokes... music like that


----------



## phoenixaflame (Jul 17, 2009)

bowlofborscht said:


> *RUSH RUSH RUSH*
> 
> Moving Pictures or Signals, or ANY RUSH really!!
> 
> I love listening to Rush stoned, but unfortunately if I'm with anyone they get upset. I dial into their music totally air jamming, air drumming, singing, etc. Probably better to listen to on the headphones solo.


this man is wise!!

generally any progressive rock/hardcore/metal is amazing. its like being on a musical adventure. especially high. 

bands like: rush, pink floyd, king crimson, jethro toll, dream theater, opeth, tool, black sabbath, fall of troy, coheed and cambria, death from above 1979, the mars volta, at the drive in, etc. etc.


----------



## spinninggorilla (Jul 18, 2009)

I love to listen to some trance when smoking. Ocean Lab, Ferry Corsten, or Armin. It slows the moment down while at the same time jams a few nice beats & melodies. Listen to On a good day by ocean lab, american dirt by dj preach, or this moment by nic chagall!


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Trip out! Try listening to music that you are not in tune with. You'll soon find out that you will enjoy some music that you would have never of listened to in a million years. But yeah; DNB, Trance, Hard Trance, Deep House, Hip-Hop, Rap, Gangsta Rap,... I'm pretty ecleptic.


----------



## Dazzed (Jul 19, 2009)

Pink Floyd is great.


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 19, 2009)

Primus for the weirdness of it, Natalie Merchant or Norah Jones is great for calming down, Zepplin or Sabbath with Ozzy to get back up.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeezy, Kid Cudi, Jay-Z, Game, N.W.A., Kanye, The Postal Service, A Day To Remember, Hey Monday!, Lil Flip, Asher Roth, Run DMC, Curren$y, Hit The Lights, NAS, T.I., Versaemerge, Plain White T's, Blink 182, Lupe Fiasco, The Beatles, Yung Joc, Slim Thug, Murphy Lee, Nelly, Ludacris, Mac Dre, Mistah FAB, Common, Talib Kweli, MOS DEF, N.E.R.D., and anything around those lines haha, i had to stop or i wouldve went on forever haha


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 20, 2009)

Niyorah- positive herb
niyorah- special request
cypress hill- hits from the bong
roll it up.....
Dr. Greenthumb
Devin the dude- doobie ashtray
just chillin

Sublime!!! I love sublime when I'm stoned or blazing.
-Lets go get stoned
-Ball and Chain
-Santeria

and MGMT- electric feel.

and some others....don't feel like typing them out.


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

Got any Primus fans? Some of the weriedest music you will every listen to but when im high i can really appreciate how talented these guys are. Also like Dave Matthews Band.


----------



## markcontrades (Jul 25, 2009)

Cypress Hill


----------



## M.Growman (Jul 28, 2009)

Kushkiller said:


> Got any Primus fans? Some of the weriedest music you will every listen to but when im high i can really appreciate how talented these guys are. Also like Dave Matthews Band.


Hehe, 'Jerry was a race car driver' old Tony hawk's pro skater track. maybe thats why i appreciate so much.. but yeah, they are "special" but sure listenable  
OT though, Hipp hopp'n rap music with a blend of sweet reggae tunes. and occasionaly when you feel like moving. dance hall/dubstep- ish' is my recipe^^
Peace


----------

